
Apple loses $1 trillion status after soft holiday forecast - dustinmoris
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-stocks/apple-loses-1-trillion-status-after-soft-holiday-forecast-idUSKCN1N71GR
======
gigatexal
The headline is actually “Apple loses $1 trillion status after soft holiday
forecast”

